
Show HN: Patreon for Groups - nnn1234
https://awesomeorgs.com
======
nnn1234
Hey, I built awesomeorgs as a way for people who work together to collect and
distribute funds. The initial idea was to create a fiat DAO. Would love your
feedback.

